
German chemicals giant Bayer victim of year long cyber attack - beastibash
https://techerati.com/news-hub/bayer-cyber-attack-malware-china/
======
sschueller
I don't think many would consider Bayer to ever be a "victim".

Interesting that on Bayer's wikipedia page [2] there is no link to the
Contaminated haemophilia scandal [1]. In fact Bayer's wikipedia page seems to
have been "cleaned". The "Controversies" section is gone.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contaminated_haemophilia_blood...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contaminated_haemophilia_blood_products)

[2] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayer](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bayer)

~~~
dpwm
Wikipedia page cleaning seems to be the norm these days. There are some very
peculiar Wikipedia editors who engage in a mix of seemingly-pertinent, well-
sourced information removal and spurious mud-slinging.

There was the whole "Philip Cross" affair which seemed to be backed up by
prominent figures in the Wikipedia community.[0]

Unfortunately, even the talk pages seem to be being sanitized now.

[0] [https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-
trending-44495696](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-44495696)

~~~
A2017U1
It's naive to pretend it's not a battlefield.

------
ccnafr
Geeh, I wonder why the Chinese hacked one of the biggest companies in the
world.

Maybe for ... let's take a guess... trade secrets and IP?

~~~
toss1
At this point, considering China's all but official policy of stealing IP by
any means possible, any large company _not_ being hacked by the Chinese should
be asking: 'what are we doing wrong that the Chinese hackers are ignoring
us?'.

~~~
saalweachter
Or "Why hasn't our IT/infosec department detecting the hacking that has
presumably already happened?"

~~~
toss1
Yes, there is that too...

------
hiei
I'm sure we can expect this as a darknet diaries episode soon

------
mzs
wow this blog just got everything from the reuters article
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-bayer-cyber/bayer-says-
ha...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-bayer-cyber/bayer-says-has-detected-
contained-cyber-attack-idUSKCN1RG0NN)

------
fludlight
Fun fact, Bayer bought Monsanto last year.

~~~
stiGGG
Next fun fact: Bayer and Monsanto together are now worth less than Monsanto
alone at the time of the acquisition.

~~~
Jonnax
What happened?

~~~
Tomte
US juries, after years of reluctance, spontaneously decide that Glyphosat is a
killer and worth heavy punitive damages.

As soon as a foreign company bought Monsanto, that is.

I don't really mind the verdict itself, but the timing is more than a bit
suspicious.

~~~
est31
> I don't really mind the verdict itself, but the timing is more than a bit
> suspicious.

Yeah, that's definitely a bit weird. It's similar to when a government entity
in the USA suddenly discovered the Diesel cheating just when big foreign car
manufacturers had large successes in the US market. Even though it was made to
look like it in the news, Volkswagen wasn't the biggest perpetrator [0]. And
currently the US government puts major pressure onto the DTAG-Sprint merger
and constantly comes up with new requirements, e.g. now they want DTAG to stop
buying Huawei products world wide [1].

[0]:
[https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/34/Nitrogen...](https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/3/34/Nitrogen_oxide_on-
road_emissions_by_manufacturer_and_capacity.svg)

[1]: [https://www.reuters.com/article/us-sprint-corp-m-a-t-
mobile-...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-sprint-corp-m-a-t-mobile-
huawei-exclu/exclusive-t-mobile-sprint-consider-dropping-huawei-see-u-s-
security-clearance-for-deal-sources-idUSKBN1OD2HO)

~~~
Latteland
It wasn't like foreign autos weren't successful in the us until 5-10 years
ago. BMW, Audi, VAG were not just suddenly crushing us companies.

